# Perl HTTP post script



## Business_Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello 

I'm currently looking for a way to dynamically update my ipv6 tunnel endpoint. This is done through tunnelbroker.net

But how would you reference the username and password fields in a HTTP POST message?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2012)

Look at the source of the webpage. 


```
<form onsubmit="doSubmit()" id="login" action="/login.php" method="post">

Username:

<input type="text" id="f_user" name="f_user" value="" size="16" maxlength="30" />


Password:

<input type="password" id="clearpass" name="clearpass" size="16" maxlength="32" />
```

There's more, I cut most of it out and only showed the important ones. You might need to read the doSubmit() javascript too.


----------



## Business_Woman (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm, *I* fired up Wireshark and logged in manually. And this is what Wireshark spat out.


```
f_user=<username>$clearpass=$f_pass=<encrypted_password>&redir=&Login=Login
```

Is it just a matter of copying this string and pasting it in my POST request?


----------

